
Structor – a user interface builder for React - adamfeldman
https://github.com/ipselon/structor/
======
detaro
past discussion (49 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10409979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10409979)

~~~
ipselon
A lot of improvements have been done since that time.

------
ipselon
All following about Structor (of which I'm apart of).

Imagine you should start a greenfield project for a Web app with modern UI
(for example, a new micro service, which will have a Web app for the
administration purpose).

And imagine, you have a starter-kit with a bunch of ready to use React UI
components along with infrastructure for a Web app (for example, react-redux-
starter-kit, but with React Bootstrap and React Widgets libs inside).

In addition, you have a tool, which allows visually combine any type of
components on the Web page. Moreover, this tool has an ability to generate a
scaffolded source code for UI components connected to any kind of frameworks
like Redux, Relay, etc. (with actions, reducers, routes, so on…).

The tool automatically compiles all new source code and reuses all generated
components on the page.

Of cause, you are not limited in editing the source code of the project in
your favourite IDE, because compiler and hot-loader will patch pages with your
changes in tool's workspace.

Would you like to use such a tool in your project?

And if yes, what type of the scaffolds for the source code you would like to
use?

a) Infrastructure generators:

Generate REST service with Swagger docs by entered Swagger configuration
format.

Generate GraphQL server by entered data structure in GraphQL schema format.

b) Component generators:

Generate Redux wrapped components connected to existing REST API.

Generate Relay wrapper components connected to existing GraphQL server.

~~~
visarga
How heavy is the page with all those Material components in it? Does it work
on mobile?

~~~
ipselon
Didn't try. But, you are right this set of components is rather unstable and
heavy even for the browser on desktop.

------
pbreit
Looks interesting. "Marketplaces" are always tricky because the quality is so
uneven. Usually like to see which components are produced by the core team, or
at least which are "vetted".

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Join the Discord channel? Discord is a proprietary chat platform for video
games with no Linux client. Really?

~~~
cjbprime
There's a web interface. It's no worse than having a Slack channel.

~~~
frakkingcylons
Discord doesn't have search. That's a non-trivial issue.

~~~
spicyj
The "Reactiflux" community sent enough messages as to make search on Slack's
free plan effectively useless (since old messages would expire within minutes
or hours). I understand that Discord plans to add search.

~~~
chambo622
Does Discord have a limit to how many messages they store?

~~~
foota
No

